# My Elemental Diet log



## TummyTorture (Sep 30, 2011)

I submitted a post with my story on these forums under "Your Story". I have been lurking on these boards for some time, but only recently registered. I have decided to try an elemetal diet (from SIBOinfo.com) to get rid of my SIBO. This diet is similar to the Vivonex Plus protocol recommended by Dr. Pimental. I am currently on day 7.Day 1 – the stuff tastes pretty bad. I used coconut oil and it would not blend with the other stuff. So, I guess I will have to melt it for lunch. Melted for lunch but a lot still solidified – yuck! Not really hungry. For dinner, I ate everything separate. I was having some stomach pains and burning in the evening. I also had an episode of acid reflux. I have had reflux before, but not with “burning” liquid. I guess that would be the “acid” part.Day 2 – I slept through the night and I never do that and I sure didn’t think I would with my stomach bothering me last night. So anyway, I got up thinking it was going to be a great day. But, I am very tired. Still not hungry and really no food cravings, so that is good. My bloating is not real bad. It’s like it normally is when I first get up. Had two BM this morning. One was mush, one was small well formed. A little more bloating in the afternoon. One more small BM (maybe the size of a cats), well-formed. Craving food a little in the afternoon.Day 3 – last night my stomach was bothering me again, but this time it a bunch of gurgling and vibration. I did wake up in the middle of the night for about an hour. Overall, not a bad night’s sleep for me. I am still very very tired today. Late morning I had one little cat turd. I am still pretty bloated following the vile breakfast. The bloating when I first woke up was not bad- maybe the flattest I’ve been in years. Day 4 – last night before bed my stomach was not hurting like the previous nights, however, I was burping a LOT. I woke up in the middle of the night and could not get back to sleep for a couple of hours at least. Stomach was gurgling and vibrating. Same old, same old except no burping. This morning my stomach seemed to be the smallest yet. It did bloat up after my yummy breakfast. Again, I am very very tired. I feel exhausted. I am a physically fit person, but just walking up a flight of stairs has got me breathing hard. I have not been working out since I started the protocol. Hopefully, I will be able to add in some yoga stretches and/or light weights in the next few days If I can get over this extreme tiredness. I am still not hungry – which makes this whole thing easier, although I dread meal time because of the taste of the amino acids (that is not getter easier). Had a tiny BM at around 11am (three rabbit pellets) and then around 1pm another tiny BM, but this was pure bright yellow liquid and it burned!Day 5 – Last night before bed, I felt fine. Woke up at about 3am with the gurgles, etc. My muscles pains were bad. The last few days they had alleviated a bit and now they are a bit bad (I wince when I have to squat or bend over). The pain is in my lower back, buttocks, and hamstrings. I have had this muscle pain for about 5 months now Strangly, it tends to be a bit better when I work out). This morning soon after waking I had a small (not tiney) BM; well formed if not a bit on the hard side. Bloating doesn’t seem to be any different. I have a bit more energy today. Something interesting, I have had an eye twitch on and off all day.Day 6 – Felt fine before bed last night again. Woke about 12:30. Was up for an hour or so – a bit of burping. Bloating is about the same. No BM this morning. A bit more energy like yesterday. Just a few eye twitches. No BMs all day. Symptoms worse in the evening. Burping and stomach / intestinal activity and very full feeling. Took a long time to get to sleep.Today I have been feeling a little discouraged. I read thru a bunch of old posts on here and a few other boards and cannot seem to find one success story using the elemental diet for SIBO. In fact, it's looking like there are no permanent success stories for anyone using any protocol with SIBO. I have read Dr. Pimental's book a few times and when he claims that the protocol ERADICATES the bacteria, I guess I was assuming that it was permanenet. I am still going to continue the diet for the 2 weeks and hope that it works.


----------



## Wonder (Oct 6, 2011)

I am on the Vivonex Plus Protocol elemental diet for 14 days also. I am on Day 4 and every day I don't know if I can make it. I still don't know how to make it. Even more so, I am SO extremely bloated STILL. Anyone else just as bloated even though you didn't eat for four F'ing days?!!?! UUUUGH


----------



## Eugenia Loli-Queru (Sep 14, 2011)

Have a read here about some people who have actually done this Protocol: http://forum.lowcarber.org/showthread.php?t=146840Some interesting thoughts there. I personally find this protocol a bit overkill. I think it's less dangerous to use a more balanced low-carb diet instead, even if it will take longer for your gut to heal. Good luck with the protocol though!


----------



## TummyTorture (Sep 30, 2011)

Wonder said:


> I am on the Vivonex Plus Protocol elemental diet for 14 days also. I am on Day 4 and every day I don't know if I can make it. I still don't know how to make it. Even more so, I am SO extremely bloated STILL. Anyone else just as bloated even though you didn't eat for four F'ing days?!!?! UUUUGH


I am now on day 9 and I am still a bit bloated. It has been slowly going down though. It has been very gradual. Hang in there!


----------



## Wonder (Oct 6, 2011)

TummyTorture said:


> I am now on day 9 and I am still a bit bloated. It has been slowly going down though. It has been very gradual. Hang in there!


Thank you both!! I am now on Day 8...most of the time I am not bloated and stomach wise feel great. A tight-ness and normalness I imagine your stomach should feel but I just took my second dose of Vivonex today and out of nowhere am extremely bloated again. I DONT GET IT. It's incredibly upsetting. Is this normal? Why hasn't it gone away all yet? Dr. Marc Wishingrad at St. John's in Santa Monica prescribed this. Has anyone had him? He is good but there is no direction of what to begin eating after and no information given about aspartame and the possible fungus THIS can cause. Any input is appreciated. His office says it's an 80% guarantee this will work. Others have said 90%. I, however, FEEL as if it's not working at all (Day 8.) Advice?


----------



## TummyTorture (Sep 30, 2011)

Wonder said:


> Thank you both!! I am now on Day 8...most of the time I am not bloated and stomach wise feel great. A tight-ness and normalness I imagine your stomach should feel but I just took my second dose of Vivonex today and out of nowhere am extremely bloated again. I DONT GET IT. It's incredibly upsetting. Is this normal? Why hasn't it gone away all yet? Dr. Marc Wishingrad at St. John's in Santa Monica prescribed this. Has anyone had him? He is good but there is no direction of what to begin eating after and no information given about aspartame and the possible fungus THIS can cause. Any input is appreciated. His office says it's an 80% guarantee this will work. Others have said 90%. I, however, FEEL as if it's not working at all (Day 8.) Advice?


From everything that I have read, it is normal when the bacteria start to die to have your symptoms become much worse while that is happening. It didn't really happen to me.I got the book, "A New IBS Solution" (I think that is what it is called) by Dr. Pimental from the library and am going to following his diet recommendations from the book. Except, I am going gluten free and will probably eat less carbs. I am actually done with the diet and just had breakfast (two eggs and herbal tea). I don't know if the elemental diet has worked for me or not.


----------



## Wonder (Oct 6, 2011)

TummyTorture said:


> From everything that I have read, it is normal when the bacteria start to die to have your symptoms become much worse while that is happening. It didn't really happen to me.I got the book, "A New IBS Solution" (I think that is what it is called) by Dr. Pimental from the library and am going to following his diet recommendations from the book. Except, I am going gluten free and will probably eat less carbs. I am actually done with the diet and just had breakfast (two eggs and herbal tea). I don't know if the elemental diet has worked for me or not.


Hi there everyone and Tummy Torture!Thank you for your help. Today is Day 15 for me (and not gave in ONCE!!!) and I went and did the Hydrogen Lactulose Breath Test this morning for 2.5 hours @ Cedars-Sinai. They were able to give me expedited results then and there but they will still be read by my doctor (Wishingrad in Santa Monica) later today. And they will actually also be read by Dr. Mark Pimentel there at Cedars though I've never "had" him. However, b/c I hadn't eaten for 14.5 days I needed it NOW! To my enormous surprise, my results (they showed me on a graph) came back all normal. 6 years..!!!!! I can't believe it. For me, on paper, it worked. Now I am slowly easing back into eating again and am extremely nervous it will bounce back, which is a possibility. They gave me great Post-Vivonex diet paperwork including a copy of the first page of Dr. Pimentel's book "A New IBS Solution." Tummy Torture: if you don't know that the Vivonex diet worked for you, you must not have had a Breath Test, right? I highly suggest you get one done. Even if you have to travel to do it..if you can.. I'll check in here a bit now and then and be in touch if you have any questions. SO FAR, I am a complete success..!! Still reveling in this







I am happy to help as much as I can, as I feel that honestly my doctor was not there for me in the way I needed someone to be. It was the most expensive medical thing and emotional and physical thing I've ever had to do. All the best!Sofie


----------



## Wonder (Oct 6, 2011)

DOES ANYONE NEED TO BUY VIVONEX PLUS PROTOCOL?I ended up eating 4 packets/day instead of 6 and have 30 packets left over. Each one on Nestle's website is $9 and I'm willing to cut a deal. They are completely unopened and 100% useable as if they came straight from Nestle. Let me know- just a thought rather than tossing them and in hopes of helping someone!!! - Sofie [email protected]


----------



## lowimpact (Jul 3, 2010)

Wonder said:


> Hi there everyone and Tummy Torture!Thank you for your help. Today is Day 15 for me (and not gave in ONCE!!!) and I went and did the Hydrogen Lactulose Breath Test this morning for 2.5 hours @ Cedars-Sinai. They were able to give me expedited results then and there but they will still be read by my doctor (Wishingrad in Santa Monica) later today. And they will actually also be read by Dr. Mark Pimentel there at Cedars though I've never "had" him. However, b/c I hadn't eaten for 14.5 days I needed it NOW! To my enormous surprise, my results (they showed me on a graph) came back all normal. 6 years..!!!!! I can't believe it. For me, on paper, it worked. Now I am slowly easing back into eating again and am extremely nervous it will bounce back, which is a possibility. They gave me great Post-Vivonex diet paperwork including a copy of the first page of Dr. Pimentel's book "A New IBS Solution." Tummy Torture: if you don't know that the Vivonex diet worked for you, you must not have had a Breath Test, right? I highly suggest you get one done. Even if you have to travel to do it..if you can.. I'll check in here a bit now and then and be in touch if you have any questions. SO FAR, I am a complete success..!! Still reveling in this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowimpact (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm sooo happy for you that this worked. But i want to caution you to be still be vigilant in what you eat. I had success last fall after three years of hell, on the Vivonex and then almost 6 months later it was back. I tried to stay careful but i must have slipped up toward the end. Eat low carb, and avoid dairy or gluten if those are bad for you. look into the FODMAP.As you ease into food try soups, and little amounts of cooked things not raw or too much fiber.


----------



## Wonder (Oct 6, 2011)

lowimpact said:


> I'm sooo happy for you that this worked. But i want to caution you to be still be vigilant in what you eat. I had success last fall after three years of hell, on the Vivonex and then almost 6 months later it was back. I tried to stay careful but i must have slipped up toward the end. Eat low carb, and avoid dairy or gluten if those are bad for you. look into the FODMAP.As you ease into food try soups, and little amounts of cooked things not raw or too much fiber.


THANK YOU, LOWIMPACT!!!I am eating with caution, reading their directions carefully. More than ever. I MAY have gotten this from a month in Mexico in which case it could be more difficult to get this again with "just" eating American foods. BUT I hear what you're saying. I didn't know about FODMAP and am reading that now too. Thanks!!


----------



## lowimpact (Jul 3, 2010)

Wonder said:


> THANK YOU, LOWIMPACT!!!I am eating with caution, reading their directions carefully. More than ever. I MAY have gotten this from a month in Mexico in which case it could be more difficult to get this again with "just" eating American foods. BUT I hear what you're saying. I didn't know about FODMAP and am reading that now too. Thanks!!


I think anyone who has suffered through vivonex can really understand how hellish it is. I did it twice and it ranks up there with the hardest things i've done. So i'm thrilled it worked for you and don't forget your balance in your body has changed if it was mexico or not, you have to be careful because your body is changed whether your get food poisoning again or not. Foods that were fine before may no longer be something you should eat to keep this at bay.


----------



## TummyTorture (Sep 30, 2011)

Wonder - I am so very happy for you. It helps to see that there are some success stories out there. I hope you are and will continue to get better. Sorry, I have not posted - I have been depressed and discouraged. I went the whole 14 days on the elemental diet and on the third day after eating, I got bloated and have been ever since (it has been a week post diet now). I have been following the diet from Pimental's book, plus no gluten and less carbs. No fruit, no sugar. I did not have a "post" breath test. It was at my urging that they ordered he breath test fpor me to begin with and then seemed baffled when it showed I have SIBO. My doctor is not on board with the Cedars Sinai protocol and I did the diet on my own. The last time I was at the doctors, they told me they had no more answers and maybe I should go to the Mayo Clinic in Arizonaand sent me off with another prescription of Cipro (I have - but have not taken) and a prescription for Amitizia (I have been taking).Right now I am doing a 2 week Liver Cleanse and taking Amitizia and L-Glutemine 2x daily. I am taking peppermint pills, grapefruit seed extract, digestive enzymes, and ginger with each meal. I don't know if any of this will work or not.I am at a loss of what to do next. Should I wait a couple of weeks and see if the above methods help? Should I take the Cipro prescription? Should I try yet another Doctor? Maybe a Naturalpathic doctor? How much more money should I shell out? I'll spend whatever it takes to be normal again (going on for 8 yrs now), but it's hard to continue to spend hundreds and hundreds of dollars on things that just don't work! Should I go on the elemental diet again, but for 3 wks? I only did 2 wks and now I think I should have went 3?


Wonder said:


> Hi there everyone and Tummy Torture!Thank you for your help. Today is Day 15 for me (and not gave in ONCE!!!) and I went and did the Hydrogen Lactulose Breath Test this morning for 2.5 hours @ Cedars-Sinai. They were able to give me expedited results then and there but they will still be read by my doctor (Wishingrad in Santa Monica) later today. And they will actually also be read by Dr. Mark Pimentel there at Cedars though I've never "had" him. However, b/c I hadn't eaten for 14.5 days I needed it NOW! To my enormous surprise, my results (they showed me on a graph) came back all normal. 6 years..!!!!! I can't believe it. For me, on paper, it worked. Now I am slowly easing back into eating again and am extremely nervous it will bounce back, which is a possibility. They gave me great Post-Vivonex diet paperwork including a copy of the first page of Dr. Pimentel's book "A New IBS Solution." Tummy Torture: if you don't know that the Vivonex diet worked for you, you must not have had a Breath Test, right? I highly suggest you get one done. Even if you have to travel to do it..if you can.. I'll check in here a bit now and then and be in touch if you have any questions. SO FAR, I am a complete success..!! Still reveling in this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TummyTorture (Sep 30, 2011)

Well, things just are continuing to get worse with me. Horrible, horrible start to today. I ahve been awake since 130am starting with undescribable gut issues (not really pain, gurgling, - something - I low level rumble or vibating - I cannot describe it). Then around 3 or so the pain and gurgling started. I have went to the bathroom 8 times this morning. I am very bloated. It's now 13 days post elemental diet for me and I have been getting gradually worse.Yesterday I got the number to Dr. Pimental's office at Cedar Sinai to see if they had a Dr in my state that follows his protocol - they did not. The last time I saw my GI, she had given me another prescription for Cipro (I had taken right after the SIBO test - with 3 good days on it) and it has been in my cubbard for about a month now. Well, this morning I started taking it. I am now taking Cipro 2x daily, 2 enteric pepperming oil pills and digestive enzymes and grapefruit seed extract 3x daily, L-glutamine and Amitizia 2x daily, and I eat a pinch of fresh ginger right before and right after each meal. I eat only 3x daily: low fiber, low carb, no sugar, no dairy, no wheat. My good god, what does it take to get rid of this?I think I am going to collect a list of GI's in my area and start calling and asking if they have experience with SIBO. I've searched all the websites and haven't found any.


TummyTorture said:


> Wonder - I am so very happy for you. It helps to see that there are some success stories out there. I hope you are and will continue to get better. Sorry, I have not posted - I have been depressed and discouraged. I went the whole 14 days on the elemental diet and on the third day after eating, I got bloated and have been ever since (it has been a week post diet now). I have been following the diet from Pimental's book, plus no gluten and less carbs. No fruit, no sugar. I did not have a "post" breath test. It was at my urging that they ordered he breath test fpor me to begin with and then seemed baffled when it showed I have SIBO. My doctor is not on board with the Cedars Sinai protocol and I did the diet on my own. The last time I was at the doctors, they told me they had no more answers and maybe I should go to the Mayo Clinic in Arizonaand sent me off with another prescription of Cipro (I have - but have not taken) and a prescription for Amitizia (I have been taking).Right now I am doing a 2 week Liver Cleanse and taking Amitizia and L-Glutemine 2x daily. I am taking peppermint pills, grapefruit seed extract, digestive enzymes, and ginger with each meal. I don't know if any of this will work or not.I am at a loss of what to do next. Should I wait a couple of weeks and see if the above methods help? Should I take the Cipro prescription? Should I try yet another Doctor? Maybe a Naturalpathic doctor? How much more money should I shell out? I'll spend whatever it takes to be normal again (going on for 8 yrs now), but it's hard to continue to spend hundreds and hundreds of dollars on things that just don't work! Should I go on the elemental diet again, but for 3 wks? I only did 2 wks and now I think I should have went 3?


----------



## Wonder (Oct 6, 2011)

Tummy Torture,Please know that before I got better, IT DID GET WORSE. I did get just as bloated as before. Just as gross feeling. Just as discouraged and depressed. But to my shock, it all went away - completely erradicated. Just keep that in mind as you feel like ####, as you're hungry (then eat more packets of Vivonex, as you're bloated, have strange or no bowl movements, whatever. DONT GIVE UP. I never did..and for me, I learned I CAN DO A LOT MORE THAN I THOUGHT I COULD HAVE, and it completely went away. I'm still okay a week and a half later Sofie


----------



## Wonder (Oct 6, 2011)

Dear Tummy Torture,I'm soooo sorry you are still dealing with and shelling out hundreds of dollars for your gut. Well, you'll be unhappy to know anyway that only two months after I was on CLOUD 9 with my complete Vivonex erradication of bacteria - it's back. Now I see how it affects not only my physical health - but MY MENTAL HEALTH. Holy ######. I don't want to do anything, see anyone, be awake. I just want it to go away and I cannot wear jeans. I have to rearrange my whole wardrobe for this ######. I have an appt with another doctor in Dr. Pimentel's office at Cedars Sinani next week. This one wasn't quite as long to wait for as him. And I'm desperate for a miracle. DESPERATE. I will even do Vivonex again if I have to. Pure hell, all over again, and on my wallet. Thought I should update.Sofie


Wonder said:


> Tummy Torture,Please know that before I got better, IT DID GET WORSE. I did get just as bloated as before. Just as gross feeling. Just as discouraged and depressed. But to my shock, it all went away - completely erradicated. Just keep that in mind as you feel like ####, as you're hungry (then eat more packets of Vivonex, as you're bloated, have strange or no bowl movements, whatever. DONT GIVE UP. I never did..and for me, I learned I CAN DO A LOT MORE THAN I THOUGHT I COULD HAVE, and it completely went away. I'm still okay a week and a half later Sofie


----------



## TummyTorture (Sep 30, 2011)

Dear Wonder,Oh no! Iam so sorry to hear this. I hope your new Dr. will have some answers for you. I have been seeing a new Dr myself, and after trying 3 different medications, I am still with all my symptoms. I am currenlty on Vivonex right now (Day 5) and am trying to go for 3 weeks this time. Last time I used a homemade elemental diet and for only 3 weeks. Hopefully, the Vivonex at 3 weeks will work for me.Good Luck to you and thanks for updating.


Wonder said:


> Dear Tummy Torture,I'm soooo sorry you are still dealing with and shelling out hundreds of dollars for your gut. Well, you'll be unhappy to know anyway that only two months after I was on CLOUD 9 with my complete Vivonex erradication of bacteria - it's back. Now I see how it affects not only my physical health - but MY MENTAL HEALTH. Holy ######. I don't want to do anything, see anyone, be awake. I just want it to go away and I cannot wear jeans. I have to rearrange my whole wardrobe for this ######. I have an appt with another doctor in Dr. Pimentel's office at Cedars Sinani next week. This one wasn't quite as long to wait for as him. And I'm desperate for a miracle. DESPERATE. I will even do Vivonex again if I have to. Pure hell, all over again, and on my wallet. Thought I should update.Sofie


----------



## Brownish72 (Aug 26, 2012)

Do either of you two have updates from your experiences??

Wonder, What kind of diet did you follow post Vivonex plus fast first time around? I actually did this once, 16 days, and I had great results for about 2 months as well. Its back, and I'm soon starting day 4 of a fast again. Without a doubt, it works. Its sucks. Im upset, and I'm happy that I've found a solution. Even if it only provides 60 days of relief. However, my post diet was: eat whatever i wanted! I have a few good ideas this time at hopefully keeping my SIBO at bay.


----------

